# Honest answer from breeders please..



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I have been waiting for our new GSD pup and been in touch with a breeder for over a year now. I was due to pick the pup up this week but on Saturday one of our dogs (Red) was rushed to the vet (I have a thread about this).. He's still there and will be until Tuesday, he has had intensive care and the bill is likely to be in the thousands.
The whole thing has been pretty traumatic and I have lost my enthusiasm for bringing him home at the same time as a new pup. I feel that I have come so close to losing one of our precious pack that I want to concentrate on, and be grateful for what I have...
The long and short of it is that I feel awful, but because of what has happened, I am thinking of letting the breeder down and not getting the pup. I paid a deposit several months ago, which I imagine will compensate her for the extra time she will have the pup if she does not have anyone waiting. _*I do*_ *not feel good about this*, but it has been an unexpected spin-off of the whole emergency with Red.
My question is, as a breeder, honestly, how annoyed would you be if you were in the situation I am possibly about to put this breeder in by changing my mind at the last minute?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am not a breeder, but if I were, I would not be annoyed, I would be appreciative that your being honest in what you can handle at the moment.

This very thing happened to me just last month..I paid for a puppy, was to be delivered (ground transport) on a thursday..My gsd got pretty ill on Monday, two days at the vets, a thousand bucks..I am NOT a rich person..

If I had not already paid in full for my puppy, and had "known" I was going to have this expense with my gsd, I probably wouldn't have gotten the puppy at that time.

I went ahead with it for two reasons, I had paid in full, and I had lost my two senior dogs within the last 3 months..I "needed" another dog in the house...

It worked out ok for me..but if I still had my senior dogs, well I wouldn't have gotten a puppy in the first place at that time..

I hope Red will continue to improve...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would not be annoyed , at all.

All sorts of arrangements can be made . 

The pup can be kept for an agreed upon time period , or the dog can be made available to an interested party that missed out , or also liked that dog .


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Have had people have overwhelming things come up when they had paid a deposit on a puppy.....things happen....either I hold onto the pup for a few weeks or send back their deposit - as long as I know what has happened! One buyer, embarrassed by her personal situation, backed out the morning that she was to pick up the pup, but just said she changed her mind, trainer did not like the pup....that was when non refundable clause was used....her trainer owned the sire....and 2 years later told me what happened....too late.

In your case, sure, I would not hold you to a sale...

Lee


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, I certainly don't expect the deposit to be returned, the breeder wants the pup gone by the end of the week. I'm not able to drive the 12 hr round trip to get him as I don't want to leave Red at the vet longer than I need to and I think he'll need me here when he comes home. Luckily I don't have to work for 2 weeks, I took time off for the new puppy.. The alternative is to arrange a flight but I'd have to do that today. I don't feel it's the right thing to do given that Red will not be feeling great when he gets he and having an 8 week old puppy around will be stressful for him. Added to that's husband has gone cold on the puppy idea because of the huge bill that's coming our way for Red


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> One buyer, embarrassed by her personal situation, backed out the morning that she was to pick up the pup, but just said she changed her mind, trainer did not like the pup....that was when non refundable clause was used....her trainer owned the sire....and 2 years later told me what happened....too late.
> 
> Lee




Lee, what do you mean 'too late'? Too late for you to be able to forgive her or...?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I wouldn't like this attitude at all ", the breeder wants the pup gone by the end of the week"


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

carmspack said:


> I wouldn't like this attitude at all ", the breeder wants the pup gone by the end of the week"


She has a few dogs and does Schutzhund, she says that she can't start work on her pups with the extra one as they will become "too doggy"? I might be wrong here, but I got the feeling that when I told her about Red she suspected I might not collect the puppy as planned and wants to pin me down to a timeframe. It's just added another pressure which is a bit too much to think about at the moment! I haven't broached the subject of her keeping it longer for me. To be honest, at the moment I couldn't commit to a timescale. It's been an exhausting, emotional roller coaster of a weekend, and I still have a very sick dog. Also I took time off to be around full time for the new pup so I don't really want to get him older and when I'm back at work. It all feels like the wrong time now and I might have to rethink in a few months..


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am not a breeder but just want to say that (imho), you are absolutely doing the right thing and listening to your inner voice and honoring that. i think it's a remarkably strong thing to do and unquestionably right. again just imho.

all good thoughts and quick healing energy to Red. take care.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

katieliz said:


> i am not a breeder but just want to say that (imho), you are absolutely doing the right thing and listening to your inner voice and honoring that. i think it's a remarkably strong thing to do and unquestionably right. again just imho.
> 
> all good thoughts and quick healing energy to Red. take care.


Thank you so much for your kind words. I feel awful but I think it wouldn't be fair on Red to have the stress of a newcomer in the house when he's feeling fragile, and I want to be happy about our next pup when we get it, not feeling exhausted!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Katieliz. I don't understand why the breeder should make you feel guilty or pressured about not taking a pup. There must be other buyers in the wings.... if this breeder is of good reputation. If not, don't let it worry you that you 'letting the breeder down'. The puppy and Red are what is most important in all of this. You are being very responsible in your decision.
I hope Reds recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I rang the breeder and she was very understanding and sweet about the whole thing. I still feel bad for her and I hope I don't regret my decision because I waited so long for this pup, but I think it'll be better to wait and not bring a puppy into a stressful environment. Added to that, the vet has said that Red will have to be kept trauma free for at least 2 weeks when he comes home... Not an easy task with a 2 year old GSD and a puppy.. It'll be hard enough to stop him from romping with Norah!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Red. I have learned that a good decision is one that is best for everyone involved. Sounds like passing on this pup is best for Red and your husband and you. GSD puppies are exhausting in and of themselves, and when you have an ailing dog, I imagine the stress of meeting both dogs needs will be high. 

I wish you the very best.


----------

